# Brand New: RCI Weeks Platinum [merged]



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2011)

Just noticed this.  Surprised not to find anything about it here!  Searching around, looks like it was announced by RCI on 3/28/11.  I called today and they said we should be able to sign up in about a week.

Looks like pretty much a mirror of RCI Points Platinum.  The big benefits for me:

1) Platinum Rebates - $25 on combine fees, $25 on Extra Vacations and $20 on Guest Certificates!  This will more than pay for the program for me, as I seem to be combining more than I had initially expected.
2) Unit Upgrades (if available 2 weeks before check-in).
3) Priority Access - Not clear if we'll see availability online or not, but it sounds like it.


----------



## Happytravels (Apr 17, 2011)

How much is this new program??


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2011)

They gave me pricing on the phone, but I didn't write it down.  I think it's $55 for a year, $100 for 2 years, ... $215 for 5 years.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael,
RCI usually quotes special discounts as *"$20 OFF"* vs *$20 cost of*.

Like $25 OFF combining fee? ==>vs $99, too big of a bargain for RCI.
Like $25 OFF Extra Vacations? ==> that is the one I immediately thought would be a true-ism.
Like $20 OFF Guest Certifcate?

ADDED: Yes, those are REBATEs returned to your account. So, if you combine DEPOSITs just twice a year with a multiple year membership, it would pay for the Platimum level. And scoring JUST one upgrade would be a bonus.:whoopie:


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry if I worded that unclearly.  Those are the rebate amounts, not the prices.  I don't think they give you an immediate discount, but a rebate it back into your account.


----------



## BevL (Apr 17, 2011)

I did notice a teeny tiny little thing in the upper corner this morning, must have been part of the maintenance thing last week.

Not sure if I'll join or not, but if you combine once a year and have on GC it would almost pay for itself.  Considering I'm going to need a GC in the next month and will almost certainly have to combine in the next year, it might be worth it.

I never exchange for anything less than a two bedroom anyway, pretty much so that part doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Michael for pointing this out. I will most likely upgrade to just get "save" on the combining fees. I don't do a lot of Guests Certificates. But might have to look at Last Calls more often.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2011)

What clued me in was a "P" on the "Combining Deposits" page.  Putting the mouse over it showed a note about Platinum Members getting a rebate on combine fees.  Looking on the Account Info page, I see the option to sign up (which doesn't really work yet) and more details.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Apr 17, 2011)

It's available now for me online but no pricing yet.

KT


----------



## STEVIE (Apr 17, 2011)

*RCI Platinum membership [merged]*

Hi, does anyone know what the platinum membership is about, and the cost associated with it? Thanks, Sue


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 17, 2011)

My weeks account is free with my points account.  How do you upgrade from a free account?


----------



## vckempson (Apr 18, 2011)

RCI Platinum is up on the website under "My Account".  It lists all the benefits but the pricing is not clearly posted.  I clicked the "upgrade" button figuring it would give me prices before I committed and paid.  It seems you can't actually upgrade yet.  It eventually takes you to a variety of pdf documents, one of which is fees.  Here's what I copied but not sure how to make sense of it.

Upgrade Renewal Rates
1 Yr to 3 Yr $ 140 
1 Yr to 4 Yr $ 200 
1 Yr to 5 Yr $ 260 
1 Yr to 10 Yr $ 609 
2 Yr to 4 Yr $ 130 
2 Yr to 5 Yr $ 190 
2 Yr to 10 Yr $ 539 
3 Yr to 5 Yr $ 120 
3 Yr to 10 Yr $ 469 
5 Yr to 10 Yr $ 349


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are the regular RCI Weeks membership rates.  I don't think they've published any of the RCI Weeks Platinum rates on their site yet.


----------



## vckempson (Apr 18, 2011)

No, they aren't the regualar rates.  The regular rates were listed further up the page.  The rates I copied included the heading, "upgrade renewal fee".  Unless they've had some other kind of upgrade fee, then that's it. 

Here's a link to the page.  http://www.rci.com/docs/KnowledgeBase/Documents/en_US/weeks_fees.pdf


----------



## rhonda (Apr 18, 2011)

vckempson said:


> No, they aren't the regualar rates.  The regular rates were listed further up the page.  The rates I copied included the heading, "upgrade renewal fee".  Unless they've had some other kind of upgrade fee, then that's it.
> 
> Here's a link to the page.  http://www.rci.com/docs/KnowledgeBase/Documents/en_US/weeks_fees.pdf


Thanks for the link!  The "Upgrade Renewal" fees shown do not appear to be related to Platinum but instead extending years to your existing RCI subscription.  They extend a [1, 2 or 3 year] membership into a [3, 4, 5 or 10 year] plan.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 18, 2011)

Priority access?  I guess this means a shot at inventory before the unwashed masses.  Does it preempt those with the highest number of points lite, longest search, etc. that now govern priority?  Maybe they are trying to squeeze even more dollars out of members so that they will not be relegated to being second class members.

I don't mind the concept so much when the basic membership is free like SFX or DAE, but when it is tacked on to a paid membership that is already overpriced, that is another matter.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's what they have to say about Priority Access:



> With RCI Platinum membership, you can benefit from "Priority Access" exchange privileges at upscale hotels and resorts in high demand locations. This means that you could be among the first in line when it comes to exchanging for sensational accommodations, specially acquired by RCI for RCI Platinum members, in sought-after destinations like Chicago, San Francisco and New York.


It doesn't sound like gives special access to timeshare exchanges.

Then again, here's the relevant portion of the rules from the RCI *Points* Platinum program:



> 4. Priority Access Inventory
> 4.1. Select specially-acquired vacation inventory (“Priority Access Inventory”) will be made exclusively available for Exchanges by Platinum Members before the inventory is made available to all Points Members.​4.2. Standard exchange fees and terms and conditions apply to all Priority Access inventory exchanges.


 
So that DOES sound like priority access to at least some exchange inventory.

On the Points side (where I've been a Platinum member), I've never seen the additional inventory (you have to call to check on it) and I haven't heard of anyone getting anything special.

I wouldn't expect this to be a game-changer, though, unless they offer visibility online.


----------



## Margariet (Apr 18, 2011)

Found it but noticed only the link for new members: join and upgrade to platinum membership. No online possibility yet for existing members to become platinum members.


----------



## Dori (Apr 18, 2011)

With our piddly TPU's, it wouldn't even make sense for us, as we will never see resorts in high demand.  Anothe cash grab for RCI, as far as I'm concerned.

Dori


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 18, 2011)

Was talking to RCI tonight. You can sign up for Platimum on a call in. RCI will start to push this come May.


----------



## tombo (Apr 18, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Was talking to RCI tonight. You can sign up for Platimum on a call in. RCI will start to push this come May.



How much does it cost? Did they say?


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 18, 2011)

"With RCI Platinum membership, you can benefit from "Priority Access" exchange privileges at upscale hotels and resorts in high demand locations. This means that you could be among the first in line when it comes to exchanging for sensational accommodations, specially acquired by RCI for RCI Platinum members, in sought-after destinations like Chicago, San Francisco and New York." 
(From Michael's post.)

From the locations, almost sounds like the priority access may be focused on those special Hotel units that show up once in a while, i.e.,  Hyatt.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 19, 2011)

So are they letting you sign up over the phone?  If so, I'll call back tomorrow and do that.  I will be combining some deposits later this week, and would love to have the lower combine fee (after the rebate).

FWIW, with RCI Points Platinum, I had access to a recent Extra Vacations Sale a day before the public.  I don't do many Extra Vacations anymore (I get too good of a deal on exchanges and it's needles in a haystack finding quality timeshares in Extra Vacation Sales), so I didn't really even look at it, but I can see some benefit in having a jump on those sales.


----------



## tombo (Apr 19, 2011)

I clicked on Platinum and kept hitting continue waiting to see how much it costs, and then it said done. I never found out how much, I never gave a credit card number. Then I received an e-mail. Here it is:

"Thank you for your e-mail.  Your message has been assigned case number 
xxxxx.  

We will make every effort to respond to your message as soon as 
possible.  In the meantime, please note that RCI.com provides a 
completely automated process for RCI Weeks members wanting to create 
online accounts.  Weeks members can also verify usernames and passwords 
online and receive immediate automated e-mail replies.

Thank you for your interest in RCI,

Customer Communications
RCI North America"


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 19, 2011)

I had done the same thing, and now my account reflects that I am a Platinum Member.  Many of the features appear to be available.  Some appear a bit buggy/nonfunctional (as is typical with RCI's first implementation of anything), but it's encouraging.

1) It looks like we'll have online access to see Priority Access availability.  (Of course I can't get it to work right now.)  I currently see 179,034 total units (from now through April 2013, if I search all inventory, not just what my deposits can see).  Do non-Platinum members see less?  (Monthly: 2022 in April 2011, 6257 in May 2011, 6249 in June 2011, 7310 in July 2011, ... 6844 in December 2012, 2210 in January 2013, 1838 in February 1656, 1656 in March 2013 and 308 in April 2013.)

2) For my confirmed vacations, they all default to searching for a free upgrade.  There's a checkbox if I don't want an upgrade.

3) Trying to look at the dining discounts, it redirects back to the login screen.

4) It more clearly reflects that I'll get a rebate if I combine or buy guest certificates.

That's what I see for now.


----------



## Margariet (Apr 19, 2011)

Michael, how did you do it?? I can only see the link for new members: join and upgrade to platinum membership. I don't see any online possibility yet for existing members to become platinum members. There's nothing under My account. I guess it's only available for US customers. Just heard: It is presently available to US members and will be rolled out across Europe in the summer.


----------



## Joan-OH (Apr 19, 2011)

I just attemped to upgrade my Wyndham provided RCI account and got a "Thank You!!  Your application has been sent. ".   I do several Extra Vacations a year for family members (having 11 siblings).  So I would imagine the $20 discount rebate will pay for this membership plus.   I jhave to add a guest certificate to a EV this week, so I'm hoping they get me set up for this.

Joan-OH


----------



## tombo (Apr 19, 2011)

deleted.....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2011)

> Right now if you own a points account you become a second class weeks member, and that just isn't right. Will update later.


Thus my earlier question, which was how do I upgrade a free account, included with the RCI Points membership?  Apparently I cannot. 

I wonder if one can just separate the weeks account from the RCI Points account and pay separately, and then get another free weeks account with the RCI Points account to use.  I could probably justify the extra $89 per year for another weeks account.  I could stay at the Hiltons in Orlando more often.  I love those resorts and do everything I can do to get around the 1-in-4.


----------



## Joan-OH (Apr 19, 2011)

Just got off the phone with "nick" who checked with his supervisor and he told me since I have a Wyndham account, I could not upgrade - that platinum was only for Regular weeks members.  Too bad since I have to add 2 guest certificates this week.

If anyone gets a different response, please post back here.

Joan-OH


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Joan, that was my original question.  How can you upgrade a free account.  I have three RCI accounts: one with Wyn, one with Shell, and one with my RCI Points.  I think I need to pay for my RCI weeks account attached to my points account.  I can still have a free weeks acct with my Points account.

I am anxious to see what Hilton members discover.  I know what the answer will be with Shell.


----------



## tombo (Apr 19, 2011)

deleted...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Tombo, I have been disliking RCI Points for a long time, and I love weeks.  I love weeks because I can get vacations much, much cheaper, in most cases, and the availability is there.  Even the vacation protection is better.  My points are getting more expensive, along with the devaluation of the US dollar.  Aussie dollars were 67 cents a few years ago, and now they are about $1.04.  So my fees are no longer around .075 cent each, they are way over 1 cent each, and going up more all the time.  It's insane for us to keep them.  

I am going to look at my weeks value and see if I should contact Mansfield Resort and use them that way.  I can also contact Foxhills and see what I need to do to get a week, instead of points.


----------



## tombo (Apr 19, 2011)

Cindy,

I keep the points in case RCI somehow makes them better because once I convert them to weeks I will never pay to return them to points again (never paid the first time as I bought them cheap on e-bay already converted). I figure as soon as I cancel all of my points RCI will enhance the points program. I also like the less than 7 day stays, but availability is so limited that i rarely get the 3  to 4 day weekends i am looking for. 

I am still a points member, but I might not be for much longer.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 19, 2011)

Transfer the RCI Points TS into a separate membership ==> spouse's name only. Or pay for a separate WEEKS membership only. I have 3 RCI Weeks membership - looks like I might have to have 4. :annoyed:


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 19, 2011)

Uh oh. I wonder if that's why I can see RCI Platinum on my Weeks side. I was an RCI Points Platinum member. (Is anyone else? Can you check your Weeks account?)

Sadly, I called yesterday to cancel my RCI Points Platinum membership (which they said would take a couple days) so I could sign up for RCI Weeks Platinum. Guess I need to call and get that straightened out...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 20, 2011)

tombo said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I keep the points in case RCI somehow makes them better because once I convert them to weeks I will never pay to return them to points again (never paid the first time as I bought them cheap on e-bay already converted). I figure as soon as I cancel all of my points RCI will enhance the points program. I also like the less than 7 day stays, but availability is so limited that i rarely get the 3  to 4 day weekends i am looking for.
> 
> I am still a points member, but I might not be for much longer.



We might luck out and get a NY Hilton with RCI Points.  I never see those in weeks anymore.  Points have some value, but I really think I need another membership for my weeks.  I would like to keep my old account, because it is associated with our first purchase, Val Chatelle.  The first four numbers are the resort code.  That is how regular weeks used to work.   

Australia weeks aren't worth enough to go back, but I think I can give away my Foxhills points pretty easily.  I will have to think about it.  I got my money's worth from them already.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 21, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I had done the same thing, and now my account reflects that I am a Platinum Member.  Many of the features appear to be available.  Some appear a bit buggy/nonfunctional (as is typical with RCI's first implementation of anything), but it's encouraging.
> 
> 1) It looks like we'll have online access to see Priority Access availability.  (Of course I can't get it to work right now.)  I currently see 179,034 total units (from now through April 2013, if I search all inventory, not just what my deposits can see).  Do non-Platinum members see less?  (Monthly: 2022 in April 2011, 6257 in May 2011, 6249 in June 2011, 7310 in July 2011, ... 6844 in December 2012, 2210 in January 2013, 1838 in February 1656, 1656 in March 2013 and 308 in April 2013.)
> 
> ...



Michael,
I haven't joined up yet, still investigating.  Anyway, tonight I get 176,745 without Platinum.  (BTW, just a user question:  I had to add US and ROW to get this #, any tips on how to get the total without having to do this, as we could get in the old system?)  
Inventory can fluctuate quite a bit, but at first glance, doesn't seem to be much difference.  Then again, that ~3k difference could be some goodies.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay, I finally figured out how to see Priority Access.  (The link they provide in the benefits page doesn't work yet.)

If you have Platinum membership, here's how to see the Priority Access choices:

1) Start a search for the area you're interested in.  To see EVERYTHING, just select a single area or choice, then when it comes up hit the X to remove that criteria.  That will leave a selection criteria of everything.  (The default when you go to search is that map view with limited choices.  This gets you to a list of everything.)

2) At the bottom of the list of criteria (if you have any available in the area you're looking at) is a PriorityAccess choice.  Click that and choose "Priority Access" and it'll show just the Priority Access units.

For me, it's showing 96 units at 4 resorts.  Here are the four:

1) Silverleaf's Holiday Hills in Branson (#1004) - two dates in January and February (the only non-Red season in Branson) for 2BR units for a trading power of 6.  (My first thoughts were REALLY?  This is what Platinum gets me?  LOL!)

2) Raintree at Kona Reef Hawaii (#6979) - 48 1BR units from 5/28/11 through 4/28/12 with trading powers of 19-36.

3) KRYSTAL IXTAPA in Mexico (#R903) - 24 hotel units from 7/22/11 - 12/30/11 with trading powers of 13-22.

4) Hyatt Regency Miami (#C463) - 22 hotel units from 6/4/11 - 12/24/11 with trading power of 18.

That's it.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 21, 2011)

It is possible that, as the program matures, inventory placed into it will grow some.

Personally, I would not bother with it unless I *knew* I'd make back the costs in rebates, based only on my usual exchange activity.  Bird in hand, etc.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 21, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Personally, I would not bother with it unless I *knew* I'd make back the costs in rebates, based only on my usual exchange activity. Bird in hand, etc.


Yep, that's why I'm in.  I'll probably be making 3+ combines per year, which more than pays for it.

I'm not expecting any upgrades or any priority access that is actually useful to me (although I'll be watching it!) and the other benefits are just fluff (IMHO), so anything else I get out of it will be an unexpected bonus.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 23, 2011)

Just called the Wyndham/RCI line.  All Wyndham properties are not eligible to be used towards the Plantim Membership for the weeks program.  If someone wanted the Platinium Membership they would have to own non-Wyndham properties in the weeks program.  They could then separate the non-Wyndham properties into a different RCI Account and pay separate fees.

The fees for the 2nd account would be as follows:

 5 years 349 dollars for the basic membership
 89 dollars for one year for the basic memebership

The Platium Status is $55 dollars for 2 years extra.  $140 dollars for 3 years extra.  $180 dollars for 4 years extra.  $215 dollars for five years extra.


----------



## MLR (Apr 23, 2011)

*RCI Platinum*

I feel that this option will make a regular RCI membership nearly worthless. Any GREAT resorts or GREAT weeks will never even make it to the regular searches. They will be snapped up by 'ongoing' searches (prepaid for RCI revenue) and now Platinum searches. Regular members will just have to 'SETTLE' for leftovers. :0(  Am I just being negative here?  Maybe I am just having a bad day.....:annoyed:


----------



## BevL (Apr 23, 2011)

MLR said:


> I feel that this option will make a regular RCI membership nearly worthless. Any GREAT resorts or GREAT weeks will never even make it to the regular searches. They will be snapped up by 'ongoing' searches (prepaid for RCI revenue) and now Platinum searches. Regular members will just have to 'SETTLE' for leftovers. :0(  Am I just being negative here?  Maybe I am just having a bad day.....:annoyed:



Ongoing searches have always had priority (in theory) over just logging in and "getting stuff."  Of course, now you have a much better idea of whether your ongoing search will match rather than throwing it in and hoping for the best.

And I'm not sure the priority stuff will come from the regular exchange pool.  Too early to tell but it could be developer stuff more than actual deposited weeks.


----------



## eal (Apr 23, 2011)

The way the claim for advantages for RCI Platinum members to get first crack at desirable locations is worded makes me think they are not regular deposits.  Here is the blurb (italics mine):

"With RCI Platinum membership, you can benefit from "Priority Access" exchange privileges at upscale hotels and resorts in high demand locations. This means that you could be among the first in line when it comes to exchanging for sensational accommodations, _specially acquired_ by RCI for RCI Platinum members, in sought-after destinations like Chicago, San Francisco and New York.


----------



## Margariet (Apr 23, 2011)

This is where the Hyatts, Sheratons, Radissons, Hiltons, Candlewood Suites come in. There used to be a lot of exchange weeks for them last year all over the US and I traded many RCI weeks for them but now they're missing. They might be back for Platinum members.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 23, 2011)

MLR said:


> I feel that this option will make a regular RCI membership nearly worthless. Any GREAT resorts or GREAT weeks will never even make it to the regular searches. They will be snapped up by 'ongoing' searches (prepaid for RCI revenue) and now Platinum searches. Regular members will just have to 'SETTLE' for leftovers. :0( Am I just being negative here? Maybe I am just having a bad day.....:annoyed:


I posted a summary of what "Priority Access" units are available earlier in this thread. You have nothing to worry about:


MichaelColey said:


> For me, it's showing 96 units at 4 resorts. Here are the four:
> 
> 1) Silverleaf's Holiday Hills in Branson (#1004) - two dates in January and February (the only non-Red season in Branson) for 2BR units for a trading power of 6. (My first thoughts were REALLY? This is what Platinum gets me? LOL!)
> 
> ...


The two Holiday Hills dates are gone. (I suspect someone at RCI or Silverleaf realized it was a mistake and removed them.) The other 94 units are all still there.


----------



## MLR (Apr 23, 2011)

*I am just not convinced*

I think it is just another way of 'taking away' what used to be included in the 'standard' membership and now 'selling' it back to us with their 'new' 'enhanced' Platinum membership. 

Just my own theory - but, I have worked in call centers where they are forever reorganizing the packages 'to make them better' when in reality they are always less than what you got before they 'enhanced' the package. 

I am new to RCI and I guess you just have to learn for yourself - it just isn't what it's cracked up to be.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 23, 2011)

MLR said:


> (



Just a wild thought on this thread.  Between the relatively recent deflation of the value of Wyndham points used through the Wyndham/RCI portal (i.e. elemination of the 28 K swaps) and now this, is Wyndham Worldwide getting ready to send RCI off on it's own again?


----------



## Margariet (Apr 24, 2011)

MLR said:


> I think it is just another way of 'taking away' what used to be included in the 'standard' membership and now 'selling' it back to us with their 'new' 'enhanced' Platinum membership.
> 
> Just my own theory - but, I have worked in call centers where they are forever reorganizing the packages 'to make them better' when in reality they are always less than what you got before they 'enhanced' the package.
> 
> I am new to RCI and I guess you just have to learn for yourself - it just isn't what it's cracked up to be.



I think you're right !



rrlongwell said:


> Just a wild thought on this thread.  Between the relatively recent deflation of the value of Wyndham points used through the Wyndham/RCI portal (i.e. elemination of the 28 K swaps) and now this, is Wyndham Worldwide getting ready to send RCI off on it's own again?



Wyndham owns RCI and has made exchanges for Wyndham and WorldMark via RCI very cheap. IMHO it's just a way to keep weeks moving and not letting them sit in banks.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Found it but noticed only the link for new members: join and upgrade to platinum membership. No online possibility yet for existing members to become platinum members.[/QUOUT]
> 
> When I sign on through the RCI site (not through the new Wyndham/RCI Portal), when I click on my account, I get a statement that I am not a RCI Platium member and solicting me to join.  When I click on that, it gives a messge that my application was sent (does not ask for payment).  Then I get a E-Mail with a case number.  Called Wyndham, they continue to say I am not eligable (I have a Wyndham Platium Membership).  They again indicated that Wyndham paid RCI accounts are not eligable.  This time they did indicate that it was "work in progress".  They said something about Wyndham Gold and Platium Wyndham accounts being already included, when I tried to clarify this it got me know where.  I am not sure what this reference was about.
> 
> ...


----------



## vckempson (Apr 25, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Wyndham owns RCI and has made exchanges for Wyndham and WorldMark via RCI very cheap. IMHO it's just a way to keep weeks moving and not letting them sit in banks.



While that was true before, it is now very expensive to exchange Wyndham points for RCI weeks.  I would NEVER use Wyndham points for that anymore.  It's much cheaper to use Wyndham exclusively for internal bookings and own a week somewhere else to get good "points lite" to exchange in RCI.  I can't comment on WorldMark, though, as I don't know there system.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 25, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> When I sign on through the RCI site (not through the new Wyndham/RCI Portal), when I click on my account, I get a statement that I am not a RCI Platium member and solicting me to join. When I click on that, it gives a messge that my application was sent (does not ask for payment). Then I get a E-Mail with a case number.


FWIW, the next step after that is that in a few days you'll get a response saying that you need to call in to join. (Of course as a Wyndham owner, you won't be able to.)

Other than the rebates, you're not really missing much. But definitely complain (or just sign up for a paid account). I don't see any reason why Wyndham owners shouldn't have the same opportunity. Perhaps it's just a technical issue that they're working through?


----------



## vckempson (Apr 25, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> FWIW, the next step after that is that in a few days you'll get a response saying that you need to call in to join. (Of course as a Wyndham owner, you won't be able to.)



Is that true of all Wyndham owners?  What about if you have non-Wyndham weeks, as well?  I'm not sure if I'd join anyway, but I kind of figured they'd still allow you to upgrade if you owned more than just Wyndham stuff.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2011)

vckempson said:


> Is that true of all Wyndham owners?  What about if you have non-Wyndham weeks, as well?  I'm not sure if I'd join anyway, but I kind of figured they'd still allow you to upgrade if you owned more than just Wyndham stuff.



Am on the phone with the RCI Tech Department as we speek.  They have no knowedlge of this problem affecting the non-Wyndham RCI Weeks members.  If you want it give it a try on the on line version.  Here is where I am at:  This morning, I went through the on-line offer to join RCI Weeks Platium.  I got an E-Mail back with a case number followed by the following E-Mail.

Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

RCI is happy to offer new benefits to our members, and we are very 
excited about our newest benefit: the RCI Platinum Program.  In response
to member suggestions, the RCI Platinum program includes last-minute 
unit upgrades, access to specially-acquired inventory, rebates for 
qualifying transactions, reduced Trading Power cruise options, Lifestyle
benefits redeemable online, and more.  

For additional information about the many benefits available to RCI 
Platinum members, simply logon to your online account.  The “RCI 
Platinum Benefits” section is located under the “My Account” tab.

Platinum upgrades are currently not available online.  Please call 
800/572-0931 to upgrade your membership from Standard to Platinum.  We 
look forward to speaking with you soon.

Kind regards,

Jmarie P.
Customer Communications Specialist
RCI North America


----------



## GTStone (Apr 25, 2011)

*RCI Platinum*

OK ... I joined Platinum Points when it was introduced.  I told them to enroll me in 2010 ( first year ) and continue through 2011.  That didn't happen.  This week I called and found out they "billed" me in December ( along with my membership packet ) and I only got one confusing notice ... then they dumped it.  The reason ?  You can only sign up for one year at a time.  I recently re-enrolled.

The sales rep said you can access the special access inventory on line.  It turns out she needed to be retrained.  I was transferred to the website assist staff who said you absolutely can NOT do that.  You must call in.

I asked if we still got the "on line registration discounted rate" and I was told that only applies when the inventory is shown online.  Since the special inventory is never shown on line, you pay the full booking fees !  

Apparently the inventory made available at the last minute includes properties that RCI would normally rent, not exchange.  Instead, if it sits there not taken, then they will give it to you as an exchange.  Warning ... they did inform me that fee rental customers always have first priority to inventory !

Now to that upgrade.  My home resort had an upgrade available, but I had to pay them to get it.  RCI said they would upgrade me if a unit became available to them ... didn't happen.  So, upgrades may work but don't count on it.

I'm not sure of the ultimate value of this but I figured I would try it out this year.  I never lose points with RCI, and usually do better with my points then a 1 to 1 exchange ( often getting 2 plus weeks, or multiple short stays ).  However, it still seems the primary focus of RCI is marketing rental vacations.  Also, no need to waste points on cruise discounts or hotel discounts.  You can actually get better rates on the open market without investing any points.

Tim


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 25, 2011)

*Chopped Liver?*

What am I- chopped liver?  No invitation to become "Platinum" for me....


----------



## Joan-OH (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi beejaybeeohio.  I'm in Amherst!

Joan-OH


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2011)

Joan-OH said:


> Hi beejaybeeohio.  I'm in Amherst!
> 
> Joan-OH



Sorry for the bad joke in advance.  It is nice to see someone else with Wyndham/RCI weeks.  We apparantly have no significant place in the revised RCI Weeks program.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 25, 2011)

GTStone said:


> The sales rep said you can access the special access inventory on line. It turns out she needed to be retrained. I was transferred to the website assist staff who said you absolutely can NOT do that. You must call in.


I don't believe you can see the special Priority Access inventory in RCI *Points* Platinum (or at least you couldn't last time I looked), but you *can* in RCI (Weeks) Platinum.  I documented how to see it earlier in this thread.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 26, 2011)

Joan-OH said:


> Hi beejaybeeohio.  I'm in Amherst!
> 
> Joan-OH



Why we're practically neighbors!


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 26, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> ... Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> ...



Here is the update on RCI Platium Membership:

Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

Thank you for your interest in RCI Platinum. To ensure its success, this
program is initially available to limited ownership types.  Although we 
are unable to extend this program to you at this time, we are working 
toward expanding it to include more membership types.  Please check 
online for updates, or keep in touch with us as to when this exciting 
new benefit may be available to you. 

Kind Regards,

K. Griffin
Customer Communications Specialist
RCI North America


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 27, 2011)

GTStone said:


> OK ... I joined Platinum Points when it was introduced.  I told them to enroll me in 2010 ( first year ) and continue through 2011.  That didn't happen.  This week I called and found out they "billed" me in December ( along with my membership packet ) and I only got one confusing notice ... then they dumped it.  The reason ?  You can only sign up for one year at a time.  I recently re-enrolled.
> 
> The sales rep said you can access the special access inventory on line.  It turns out she needed to be retrained.  I was transferred to the website assist staff who said you absolutely can NOT do that.  You must call in.
> 
> ...



Not real surprising, one of the explainations given to me why Wyndham members are not eligable for the new Platium benifits is that the Wyndham customers do not pay any fees to RCI for the weeks membership and that Wyndham is the one that pays the fees.


----------



## JimMIA (Apr 28, 2011)

*RCI Platinum*

Just a quick question -- Is the RCI Platinum membership worth $55?

I've looked through all of the benefits descriptions, but they're so vague it's hard to tell much about them.


----------



## learnalot (Apr 28, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Just a quick question -- Is the RCI Platinum membership worth $55?
> 
> I've looked through all of the benefits descriptions, but they're so vague it's hard to tell much about them.



From what I understand, RCI Platinum is not currently an option for Wyndham owners.  If someone has information or experience to the contrary, please let us know.

Thanks.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 28, 2011)

You can find more details here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145437

The rebates are the most tangible benefits.  Availability to exchange into some hotel units might appeal to some as well.


----------



## vacationdoc (Apr 28, 2011)

*online search for rci points priority membership?*

Last time i called rci points priority i was told i would need to call to check for special hotel availibity.  Is that true now? I will not consider joining until online search is functioning.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 29, 2011)

vacationdoc said:


> Last time i called rci points priority i was told i would need to call to check for special hotel availibity.  Is that true now? I will not consider joining until online search is functioning.



Dear xxxxxxxx,

Be among the first to learn about RCI PlatinumSM benefits for RCI® Weeks members - the highest level of vacation membership offered by RCI. RCI Platinum members have access to a wide range of valuable benefits, in addition to those already available with your RCI® Weeks subscribing membership, that will help enhance your vacation ownership.

Even though RCI maintains their position that RCI Weeks owners associated with Wyndham Vacation Resorts are not eligable for this program, we are still getting offers to join it that RCI will not honor.  The above came in yesterday.


----------



## STEVIE (Apr 29, 2011)

How is it that Wyndham owns RCI, and Wyndham owners don't have the same options in RCI as other owners? It just doesn't make sense to me. Sue


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 29, 2011)

susgar said:


> How is it that Wyndham owns RCI, and Wyndham owners don't have the same options in RCI as other owners? It just doesn't make sense to me. Sue



My guess is they are test marketing it in conjunction with a new purchase.  RCI Plantium was included in a recent sales pitch if I bought a Presidential Contract at National Harbor.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 29, 2011)

My guess is that it's an IT issue.  RCI has the standard weeks interface, plus custom ones for Wyndham, HGVC and others.  First, they built out the technology for the general public.  Now, I'm sure they'll look into the custom interfaces.  If they think they can make enough money to offset their development costs, I'm sure it'll eventually get added to each of those.


----------



## VivianLynne (Apr 29, 2011)

*Upgrade a POINTs membership at beginning of month vs end of month!*

Did the upgrade today. As my Points membership expires in Feb, I got a 1 month discount off the membership. After I hung up, I realized that *IF I had waited to MAY 1st*, I would have gotten a 2 month discount off the membership fee.

DRATS - I could have save myself another $5.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (May 4, 2011)

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## rrlongwell (May 8, 2011)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Subscribing to this thread



Summary from 2 different Owners Update:

If a Presidential Level Deed is bought at National Harbor, RCI Plantium is included with the purchase.

If a Gold or Platium deed is purchased at Bently Brook, the RCI Plantium is included.

Also, a major pitch that I have not heard before, if a Gold or Platium Deed is bought at Bently Brook, when the deed is resold, the Deed carries a provision that the VIP point discount associated with the deed will transfer to the new owner.


----------



## bnoble (May 8, 2011)

> a major pitch that I have not heard before


I would want to see that in writing before I gave it any credence.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 9, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Summary from 2 different Owners Update:
> 
> If a Presidential Level Deed is bought at National Harbor, RCI Plantium is included with the purchase.
> 
> ...



UPDATE:  Completed somemore research.  If RCI Platium is desired by a Wyndham Vacation Resorts owner, the owner would need to own another timeshare that is not a Wyndham Resort.  This can be an existing PIC contract.  The way this is done is to go to RCI.com.  Select the weeks option and the create a new account option.  Fill out the information requested including the non-wynhdam resort name and ID.  Pay the annual fee on this account directly to RCI and any associated Platamin fees.  The non-Wyndham timeshare would then show in both the RCI Weeks (Wyndham paid) account and the new RCI account set up through RCI.  In any given year, the non-Wyndham Timeshare can then be used for Wyndham Points through the Wyndham/RCI account or through RCI for trades into the RCI Platium membership RCI account.  This would be a whole lot cheaper than getting this right through the purchase of a Gold or Platium deed at Bently Brook where they say they will include this with the purchase.


----------



## vckempson (May 9, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> UPDATE:  Completed somemore research.  If RCI Platium is desired by a Wyndham Vacation Resorts owner, the owner would need to own another timeshare that is not a Wyndham Resort.  This can be an existing PIC contract.  The way this is done is to go to RCI.com.  Select the weeks option and the create a new account option.  Fill out the information requested including the non-wynhdam resort name and ID.  Pay the annual fee on this account directly to RCI and any associated Platamin fees.  The non-Wyndham timeshare would then show in both the RCI Weeks (Wyndham paid) account and the new RCI account set up through RCI.  In any given year, the non-Wyndham Timeshare can then be used for Wyndham Points through the Wyndham/RCI account or through RCI for trades into the RCI Platium membership RCI account.  This would be a whole lot cheaper than getting this right through the purchase of a Gold or Platium deed at Bently Brook where they say they will include this with the purchase.



Are you sure you'd need to pay another RCI fee?  I had a non-Wyndham RCI week's account before I purchased any Wyndham points.  My weeks' account remains as it was and RCI pays the fee now.  I have two different RCI log on procedures;  one for RCI directly, where I see my weeks, and the other that I get through from the Wyndham portal.  I haven't checked, but had hoped I could get the platinum upgrade through the old existing weeks account, even though Wynham pays for that account now.  Does that all make any sense?


----------



## PICKIROO (May 9, 2011)

*RCI Weeks Platinum*

I have RCI weeks on even years. I also own Wyndham points yearly. If I sign up for Platiunm membership through the weeks, can I use it with my Wyndham points exchanges through RCI?


----------



## rrlongwell (May 9, 2011)

vckempson said:


> Are you sure you'd need to pay another RCI fee?  I had a non-Wyndham RCI week's account before I purchased any Wyndham points.  My weeks' account remains as it was and RCI pays the fee now.  I have two different RCI log on procedures;  one for RCI directly, where I see my weeks, and the other that I get through from the Wyndham portal.  I haven't checked, but had hoped I could get the platinum upgrade through the old existing weeks account, even though Wynham pays for that account now.  Does that all make any sense?



Yes what you said makes since and is very similar to what I have ran into and am working.  I have two RCI accounts.  One is tied to the new Wyndham Portal and one is not.  The Wyndham RCI account is active through the Wyndham Portal and not fully functional through the old RCI logon proceedures though I can get into the account.  The second RCI account is not linked to my Wyndham Account.  I can now see my non-Wyndham timeshare on this account effective within the last few hours.  I can also see my non-Wyndham timeshare in my Wyndham/RCI account.  It took the better part of today to make this happen.

It is a guess on my part, but the RCI account that you had prior to the joining Wyndham should let you upgrade to RCI Platium.  Sign onto that account, go through the screens.  You will come to one that will let you apply for this feature.  Execute that and hopefuly it will ask for payment and finish through the computer.  If not it will say something like thank you for your application and a E-Mail will follow. This would not be a good thing.  Regarding if you have to pay for any RCI account, I do not know the answer.  What RCI keeps telling me is that there are many different types of RCI accounts under the weeks program.

BEWARE:  RCI will try and get you to merge the accounts if they can.  I did not do it and will not until the problems with Wyndham/RCI are resolved.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 9, 2011)

Mayzee said:


> I have RCI weeks on even years. I also own Wyndham points yearly. If I sign up for Platiunm membership through the weeks, can I use it with my Wyndham points exchanges through RCI?



Probably not.


----------



## shorts (May 10, 2011)

If Wyndham PAYS for the RCI account, you cannot upgrade it to platinum. It has to be your own individual paid RCI account (even though we actually pay thru program fees).

It does not matter whether it was your original RCI account before you bought Wyndham or not. If Wyndham now pays the fees for that account, it cannot be upgraded.  

What rrlongwell is referring to is opening a NEW and SEPARATE RCI account in order to get the platinum benefits using a non-Wyndham week. This also means paying the annual RCI fees twice (once in your Wyndham fees and once to RCI directly) plus the platinum fees. :annoyed: 

HTH


----------



## vckempson (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, Short, for the clarification.  It's crappy news but at least your response was clear and direct.  The hotel listings, and NY Aviva (think that was it) were the two things that looked very attractive to me.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 11, 2011)

vckempson said:


> Thanks, Short, for the clarification.  It's crappy news but at least your response was clear and direct.  The hotel listings, and NY Aviva (think that was it) were the two things that looked very attractive to me.



Just ran into the new joint Wyndyham/RCI policy pertaining to non-Wyndham timeshares.  Wyndham Vacation Resorts has to give permission for a non-Wynham property to have a seperate RCI - Member paid account.  Wyndham has denied me permission to have a 2nd RCI non-Wyndham account using a non-Wynham property.  RCI final position is they do what Wydham says and will not accept any complaints on this new policy nor will they permit me to talk to anyone other than the supervisor that told me that.   The rational is that anyone that wants to complain about this is to get an attorney and sue them.


----------



## Margariet (May 11, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Just ran into the new joint Wyndyham/RCI policy pertaining to non-Wyndham timeshares.  Wyndham Vacation Resorts has to give permission for a non-Wynham property to have a seperate RCI - Member paid account.  Wyndham has denied me permission to have a 2nd RCI non-Wyndham account using a non-Wynham property.  RCI final position is they do what Wydham says and will not accept any complaints on this new policy nor will they permit me to talk to anyone other than the supervisor that told me that.   The rational is that anyone that wants to complain about this is to get an attorney and sue them.



 I don't think that it is possible that Wyndham can forbid you to open another RCI account for another timeshare. Anyone can open several RCI accounts but most people don't because you have to pay more membership fees. And if you think Wyndham will control your other timeshare: open your account under the name of your partner.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 11, 2011)

Are you other resorts enrolled as PIC weeks?  Otherwise just go online and sign up for another account or call again and don't mention that you have a wyndham account and sign up with whatever week you want to use.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 11, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> Are you other resorts enrolled as PIC weeks?  Otherwise just go online and sign up for another account or call again and don't mention that you have a wyndham account and sign up with whatever week you want to use.



Thanks for the advise from both parties.  Tried the on-line registration, it just comes up with a screen to have me call the people that will not permit it under the new policy.  RCI and Wyndham Vacation Resorts have been owned for awhile by Wyndham Worldwide.  What I am running into recently from the sales staff of Wyndham are statements that Wyndham Vacation Resorts has taken over RCI.  Now RCI's position that RCI now has do what Wyndham says.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 11, 2011)

Margariet said:


> I don't think that it is possible that Wyndham can forbid you to open another RCI account for another timeshare. Anyone can open several RCI accounts but most people don't because you have to pay more membership fees. And if you think Wyndham will control your other timeshare: open your account under the name of your partner.



Tried my son instead of me,they will not do that either.  They have that angle covered under the new policy.


----------



## ajmace (May 13, 2011)

*Platinum in Europe*

Does anyone know when the new Platinum scheme opens for European owners?


----------



## Margariet (May 13, 2011)

ajmace said:


> Does anyone know when the new Platinum scheme opens for European owners?



I called RCI: they asked me to call back in June. I don't know why we have to wait!


----------



## elcid86 (Jun 13, 2011)

Received my invite to join in the mail last week. Fairly nice glossy brochure that didn't answer many questions--I suppose it is to entice us to call them.  It did say I can "upgrade and become an RCI Platinum Member for only $55."--I didn't see anything about this being a recurring cost... that's why I came here to get the real scoop.


----------



## bdmauk (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone snagged an upgrade (1BR to 2BR) using their RCI Weeks Platinum membership yet?   That alone seems to be worth the $55.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 14, 2011)

Actually, when you think a little more about it, I don't think that benefit is all that valuable.

In order to get an ugprade, there has to be something available *2 weeks or less* before your check in date.  From my experience, the larger units disappear first, so it's not very likely that one will still be there last minute.  For instance, if I look at June 2011 (which only has about 2 weeks left), only 7 timeshares in the US have a 2BR or larger available (and several of those don't have anything smaller than 2BR, so they don't really count).

Then if you consider the trading power difference between exchanging for the larger unit upfront vs. exchanging for a smaller unit and getting an upgrade.  For many, the trading power difference is minimal.  For instance, looking at a 12/23 check in at Wyndham La Belle Maison in New Orleans, a Studio is 19 TPU, a 1BR is either 22 or 24 TPU, and a 2BR is 22 TPU.  So even if you got upgraded from a Studio to a 2BR, you only saved 3 TPU compared to just booking the 2BR up front.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 14, 2011)

IMO the big savings are with the Reduced(Refunded) cost of combining TPU's and the $25 off Extra Vacations and the $20 off on guest certificates...sure most years i'm NOT going to be using all three...but its almost an 100% chance that i'll be using 1 of those 3 every single year..so that brings the cost down from $55($43 a year if signed up for 5yrs)to At most $35-$30($23-$18)

Now the main question to me...is the Priority Access worth $35($23) a year?  I'm going to gamble on the fact that it does...I've spent alot more then $35($23) to make worse decisions in the past


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 14, 2011)

TUG members can look at my thread in the Sightings forum to see what kind of Priority Access inventory they have.


----------



## jonmar (Jun 15, 2011)

I have followed your instructions on how to see the Priority Access.  I see the tab at the bottom and when I click on it, nothing happens.  If I click on any of the other options such as new resort photos, all inclusive etc, nothing happens.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## GPLACERS (Jun 15, 2011)

I am happy with Platinum, the room upgrades do work.  I got Worldmark Indio 1 bedroom for 7500 points checking in this saturday about 2 1/2 weeks ago.  Then a week later my wife sees a 2 bedroom unit, same date, same place and holds it because she wanted to take her mom with us. I convinced her if I got Platinum I would probably get the room upgrade saving us the exchange fee and points.  So I call up RCI and ask about the platinum, they told me since I am near the end of my use year, the will only charge me $5 for Platinum.  So I got it.  Then a day or two after my wife's hold fell off for the 2 bedroom unit, I got an Email saying I got a free room upgrade.  Worked out great...


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 15, 2011)

jonmar said:


> I have followed your instructions on how to see the Priority Access. I see the tab at the bottom and when I click on it, nothing happens. If I click on any of the other options such as new resort photos, all inclusive etc, nothing happens. What am I doing wrong?


The tabs have always been finicky to me.  Try clicking different spots.


----------



## jonmar (Jun 16, 2011)

I have dragged my pointer from one side of the tab to the other and clicked.  Zero.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 21, 2011)

I decided to try RCI Platinum for one year because I need a guest certificate for my daughter and I also plan to combine some weeks. I emailed feedback@rci.com and they confirmed that one Platinum membership covers both my RCI Points and RCI Weeks accounts.

When I called the Points side today to upgrade, I was surprised when the Guide said it would only be $30 for the rest of the year because they prorate the fee. My Points membership year is the same as the calendar year. So I am money ahead for the year after I get my $45 in rebates.

I had considered asking about the 5 year plan advertised on the Weeks side, but I didn't know if it would make sense in other years. Glad I didn't bother.

Sheila


----------



## tombo (Jun 21, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> I had considered asking about the 5 year plan advertised on the Weeks side, but I didn't know if it would make sense in other years. Glad I didn't bother.
> 
> Sheila



You can't get it on the points side. I raised heck and talked to 2 or 3 different reps/mgrs and no one could explain why the weeks platinum members get a multi year discount that is not available to points members.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 21, 2011)

tombo said:


> You can't get it on the points side. I raised heck and talked to 2 or 3 different reps/mgrs and no one could explain why the weeks platinum members get a multi year discount that is not available to points members.



I did notice it wasn't listed on the Points website. If I remember correctly, Points members also get no multi-year discounts for membership. I always just renew year to year in Points. When I was Weeks only, I always renewed a few years at a time.

Sheila


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 21, 2011)

has anyone got this yet? i was looking at it today ... 

is it "worth" it?


----------



## Margariet (Jul 12, 2011)

ajmace said:


> Does anyone know when the new Platinum scheme opens for European owners?





Margariet said:


> I called RCI: they asked me to call back in June. I don't know why we have to wait!



Still no sign of Platinum membership for Europeans ...


----------



## Suzyq9241 (Aug 19, 2011)

*RCI Platinum*

I just decided to try it for this vacation... I wanted to see if it was worth it... I will know by the 1st of September if it is... And I will let you know


----------



## Margariet (Aug 19, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Still no sign of Platinum membership for Europeans ...



Yesterday RCI informed me that RCI Platinum membership weeks is available for UK members for 49 pounds. Other Europeans, like me, still have to wait ... :annoyed: Have no idea why ...


----------



## Margariet (Jun 26, 2012)

*RCI Platinum membership finally available for RCI Europe*



Margariet said:


> Yesterday RCI informed me that RCI Platinum membership weeks is available for UK members for 49 pounds. Other Europeans, like me, still have to wait ... :annoyed: Have no idea why ...



RCI Platinum membership is finally available for European members for 57 Euro's for one year. I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## Mel (Jun 26, 2012)

welcome to the fold - what benefits are they offering you?


----------

